# YeastCalc Pitch Rate Calculator now at yeastcalc.co



## yeastcalc (13/3/14)

The yeastcalc.com website is down. You can now find the yeastcalc pitching rate calculator at http://www.yeastcalc.co/


----------



## Crusty (13/3/14)

yeastcalc said:


> The yeastcalc.com website is down. You can now find the yeastcalc pitching rate calculator at http://www.yeastcalc.co/


Good man.
I was beginning to stress out about my pitching rates for my starters.
Cheers


----------



## carniebrew (13/3/14)

This was discussed a month or so ago, this guy is also running a copy of Yeastcalc following its demise:
http://www.cheapmonkeys.com/yeastcalc/


----------



## verysupple (13/3/14)

Good find, carnie. I've been missing that calculator.

Would anyone be interested in an Excel version of this calculator in case it goes MIA again? I already adapted Mr.Malty for my own brew software so this one shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Crusty (13/3/14)

verysupple said:


> Good find, carnie. I've been missing that calculator.
> 
> Would anyone be interested in an Excel version of this calculator in case it goes MIA again? I already adapted Mr.Malty for my own brew software so this one shouldn't be too hard.


That would be awesome.


----------



## yeastcalc (13/3/14)

We have also just added to our website a calculator for pitching washed yeast, you can find it at http://www.yeastcalc.co/washedyeast.php


----------



## Yob (14/3/14)

Calculate the amound of washed yeast you need to pitch by selecting the concetration of your yeast.. 

Spellcheck mate..


----------



## Yob (14/3/14)

Also, any plans to add metric?

Viability calculator? Doesn't seem to make a difference to your calcs if the yeast has come from the back of the fridge or right out of primary... Don't mean to poo poo but this sort of thing is reasonably important.


----------



## tiprya (14/3/14)

Good work on the washed yeast calc, this was the only thing I was still using MrMalty for.


----------



## verysupple (17/3/14)

Here's my Excel adaptation. It uses macros so you will need to enable them when you open the workbook. I've only tested this on MS Office Professional Plus 2010, however it should work fine on 2007 and may work on older versions. 

I've tested it against the original online calculator over a range of scenarios and it seems to give results within 1 billion cells.

If anyone has any problems, suggestions or finds bugs etc. please let me know either here or via PM.

*NOTE: AHB won't let me upload .xlsm (macro enabled workbook) files so you will have to rename the file and change the extension from .xls to .xlsm.*

*EDIT: *I've fixed a bug with the viability calculation based on the MFG. I've attached the latest version. 

View attachment YeastCalc_V4_0_1E.xls


----------



## verysupple (17/3/14)

Bump. Updated version available ^ .


----------



## yeastcalc (17/3/14)

Hey yob, thanks for your correction. The viability calculator is for commercial yeast, if am able to find any formulas for washed yeast viability i will incorporate them
Also i created a beta for the pitching rate calculator, still trying to figure the formulas for the other methods of aeration, you can find it here: http://yeastcalc.co/pitchratecalculator.php
If anyone has any inside on C.White and Jamil's formulas for Yeast Growth Rates i would appreciate the help


----------



## verysupple (17/3/14)

yeastcalc said:


> If anyone has any inside on C.White and Jamil's formulas for Yeast Growth Rates i would appreciate the help


There's a bit of info in _Yeast: The practical guide to beer fermentation_ (White and Zainasheff) on pages 140 - 142. Figues 5.5 - 5.8 are examples of the data you're looking for. They (presumably WhiteLabs) measured yield factors from various inoculation rates and probably fitted a curve to that discrete data. Without having _all _their data you probably can't build a very accurate model, though. They seem like nice, helpful guys, though, so maybe if you contacted them they would give you the equations.

Or I can give you the equations I found empirically by plotting growth factor vs inoculation rate from the original YeastCalc outputs. They're only usable for the range of inoculation rates suitable for yeast propagation (25 - 200 million cells / mL) where they have R2 values of > 0.9999. Outside that range they're woeful due to the fact that it's not a nice mathematical function and I had to resort to using 6th order polynomials which go crazy outside the input data range.


----------



## verysupple (17/3/14)

Actually I just had another idea. You could decompile the .swf and get the equations that way. I've never done it but a quick google search indicates there are quite a few software tools available to decompile flash.


----------



## yeastcalc (18/3/14)

Hi verysupple, thanks for the info, i managed to find the equations online and finished the calculator, am comparing some test data with Brewers Friend calcultor, so far looks ok


----------



## Yob (18/3/14)

Jeebus VS!! 

Love maths much?

Re: viability, can't just be for commercial vials, smack packs as on that other calculator mentioned above, this has a viability calculator for re pitched slurry, mate send JZ an email, **** knows where he gets the time but you'll likely get a reply, I had a fairly long email chat with him re no chill... Or as VS suggests.

Cheers


----------



## verysupple (18/3/14)

yeastcalc said:


> Hi verysupple, thanks for the info, i managed to find the equations online and finished the calculator, am comparing some test data with Brewers Friend calcultor, so far looks ok


Sweet, nice work. Are you willing/allowed to share those equations? Mine do the job but in the back of my mind I know there's a better solution out there.




Yob said:


> Jeebus VS!!
> 
> Love maths much?


 :lol: Nah, not really. Maths is just one of those things that becomes useful when you try to understand and describe natural phenomena. Incidently, that's my day job (physicist), and it's second nature so I adapted the calculator to procrastinate.


----------



## Yob (18/3/14)

:icon_offtopic:

Ahh sweet!! whats the question to the answer then?

all Ive got is 42 to go on


----------



## verysupple (18/3/14)

Yob said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Ahh sweet!! whats the question to the answer then?
> 
> all Ive got is 42 to go on


You've gotten about as far as me then. I suspect the problem lies in the fact that the answer to a question about the physical universe where _nothing_ is exact is an exact number.


----------



## mckenry (20/3/14)

Is this working properly yeastcalc? (the user)
I went to use it today and with a 8-9 month old smack pack, it says viability is -76%. I can live with that if it means its 24% viable. The problem is the viable cells are -150 billion. Cannot be. Even after stepping up 1L it is at -4 billion cells.


----------



## yeastcalc (20/3/14)

Hi mckenry, the -76 means that is below 0, so all the yeast is dead. I suppose i should change it so it does not show negative values because its a bit confusing


----------



## mckenry (20/3/14)

yeastcalc said:


> Hi mckenry, the -76 means that is below 0, so all the yeast is dead. I suppose i should change it so it does not show negative values because its a bit confusing


The problem is, its not dead. The smack pack swelled. It took 3 days, but it swelled. I have 'renewed' yeast thats been dormant for over 12 months no problem. Mr. Malty etc always just gave 1% viability after a certain amount of time. Cant remember what though.


----------



## yeastcalc (24/3/14)

Thanks man, i'll have a look online to see how other calculators work and try to fix it


----------



## Yob (24/3/14)

Did you send JZ and email? Check out the calculations in the yeast book? 

Even send white labs and email, they are reportedly quite good at helping with this sort of thing.


----------



## mckenry (26/3/14)

A couple of questions;
Why did you remove the inoculation rate? I thought having that was a great idea - now I dont know if I'm in the 25-100mill/mL range.
Why is the Kai Troester calculation missing? I thought these were data based on evidence rather than extrapolation of older accepted calculators?
Theres also a change in the viability calculation. Try dec 3 2013 in each. The old calc gives me 39%, the new one 18.6% - which changes the steps (if I could see the health and vitality calc)

So, Basically, I want to do an ale, of 40L at 1.058 - the old calculator gives me nice innoculation rates to keep my steps in check. The new one doesnt, so I can in theory believe that a 3L starter would be good, yet the innoculation rate at 3L is only 13mill/mL according to the old calculator.

I appreciate your effort, dont get me wrong, just want to know some whys.

Cheers, mckenry


----------



## yeastcalc (27/3/14)

hi mckenry, i cross referenced the data with brewers friend and mrmalty viability calculators and it seems they are ok, the old flash calculator must use a different formula. the Kai Troister calculations are there(Braukaiser)
I didnt put the innoculation rate due to lack of space, maybe i figure out a way to put it there
Yob i didnt contact jamil since i managed to find the formulas
thanks for your helkp guys


----------



## verysupple (27/3/14)

yeastcalc said:


> hi mckenry, i cross referenced the data with brewers friend and mrmalty viability calculators and it seems they are ok, the old flash calculator must use a different formula. the Kai Troister calculations are there(Braukaiser)
> I didnt put the innoculation rate due to lack of space, maybe i figure out a way to put it there
> Yob i didnt contact jamil since i managed to find the formulas
> thanks for your helkp guys


I asked you before but maybe you missed the post. Are you able to share the equations? If not it's OK, but I know my impiricle equations are not ideal. Great work, by the way.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/3/14)

mckenry said:


> A couple of questions;
> Why did you remove the inoculation rate? I thought having that was a great idea - now I dont know if I'm in the 25-100mill/mL range.
> *Why is the Kai Troester calculation missing? I thought these were data based on evidence rather than extrapolation of older accepted calculators?*
> Theres also a change in the viability calculation. Try dec 3 2013 in each. The old calc gives me 39%, the new one 18.6% - which changes the steps (if I could see the health and vitality calc)
> ...


+1 

Thanks for asking that.


----------



## Yob (28/3/14)

Hay! That's looking loads better 

Question re the washed yeast calculator, doesn't seem to be a field for trub percentage, if someone isn't very thorough at rinsing, the percentage of true could be quite high leading to underpitching.. 

Keep it up, looking great, love the guy looking at his belly for the calorie calculator


----------



## yeastcalc (11/4/14)

Hey guys, sorry if i dont keep up with the thread. verysupple, sorry i cant share the equations, but if you send me an email with the formula you think you have a problem, i will try and help you with.my email is info[at]yeastcalc[dot]com
Yob thanks for the suggestion, i will implement it as soon as i find some time. If you have any suggestions or comments feel free to contact me on the above email
Thanks guys


----------



## yeastcalc (11/4/14)

Just added the Trub Concetration if you want to have a look:
http://www.yeastcalc...east-calculator


----------



## Yob (11/4/14)

Slider... Nice


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (24/4/14)

Just ran through a starter for a Lager and it seems there is no difference in total cells when choosing (C.White) None/Shaking or Stir Plate. Growth factor is 6 for these 3.
This is for a production date of 01/01/14. Later dates do make a difference where as (K.Troester) does alter for the different methods. 

Anyone else come across this?

Also there is a huge difference between C.White and K.Troester. Not sure which one I trust.


----------



## Wolfman (16/8/15)

Anyone got a link to the old calc? This link does not work:http://www.cheapmonkeys.com/yeastcalc/

The new calc doesn't allow for old packs of yeast?


----------



## Mardoo (16/8/15)

http://www.yeastcalc.co/homebrew-calculators


----------



## Wolfman (17/8/15)

Mardoo said:


> http://www.yeastcalc.co/homebrew-calculators


Thanks for that.

However I'm after the old version of this, the new version doesn't allow for older yeast.

Anyone got a link to the old version?


----------

